# أريد معرفة حساب زاوية الطور فاى فى دائرة rc



## mrastronomy (13 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
أريد معرفة كيفية حساب زاوية الطور فاى بين التيار I و الجهد Vr فى دائرة RC مع العلم 
أن لدى عينة بين اللوحين للمكثف على شكل قرص أى مكثف غير مثالى أرجو ألأفادة وشكرا. 
السلام عليكم


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (15 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
فرق زاوية الطور للمقاومه صفر يعني التيار متفق مع الجهد في الطور وفي المكثف يكون التيار سابق للجهد ب90 درجه وفي الملف يكون الجهد سابق للتيار ب90 درجه هذا ما أذكره و الله أعلم


----------



## المصطاف (13 مايو 2009)

ماهي وظائف المكثفات وجزاكم اله خيرا


----------



## بسمه العراقيه (13 مايو 2009)

وظيفة المكثف الرئيسه هي الشحن والتفريغ في حالة فصل ووصل مصدر التغذيه 
يشحن عند وصل المغذي ويتوقف عن الشحن الى ان يتساوى فرق الجهد بين طرفيه مع جهد التغذيه 
ويفرغ شحنته عن فصل المغذي.
ويمكن استعمال المكثفات في بعض الدوائر للفصل بين التيار المستمر والمتناوب كما في الترانسيسترات 
يكون on في حالة ال AC و off في حالة ال DC (طبعا ال on هي عبارة عن short circuit وال off عبارة عن (open circuit
هذه اهم النقاط للمكثف وع العموم وظائفه متعددة حسب الدائرة الموجود بها 
فمثلا خاصية الشحن والتفريغ تستعمل في جهاز متحسس الغلاف لفك التضمين AM 
ارجو ان اكون قد افدتك


----------

